# Hello UK



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello all

I am michael, 18, from liverpool (all that jargon)

I keep 4 piranhas all roughly 4-5" Natts (1 caribe)

I am just trying to make myself known as i realise i havent even posted in the uk part!!!!

I have been on this site since september and i know 100000 times more than i did before i started

but........sadly i still no sh*t!!!

but i do no about football haha (yes i am a supporter of the mighty reds, and i dont mind a little PRE MATCH ARGUMENT haha)

Later


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hi mate......i shouldn't really talk to you after last years cup final !!!

joking....welcome


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome.

Hows the welsh c*nt doing?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Lucouk said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am michael, 18, from liverpool (all that jargon)
> 
> ...


Is next year going to be liverpools year again


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^manchester capitol of england? are you nuts? lol

hey man hows it going?

All Hail Lawrie Sanchez!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Liverpool, Liverpool Liverpool, nuff said


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am michael, 18, from liverpool (all that jargon)
> 
> ...


Is next year going to be liverpools year again








[/quote]
Looking like it could be tbh.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

i think liverpool will definately be title contenders this year


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Cmon you lot, we all know that Spurs will break up to the top two before long ;-)


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^^yeh tell that too camara when hes scoring a bicycle kick to the top corner


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

hughie said:


> Cmon you lot, we all know that Spurs will break up to the top two before long ;-)


Oh dear, is this a deluded spurs fan?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SamT said:


> Cmon you lot, we all know that Spurs will break up to the top two before long ;-)


Oh dear, is this a deluded spurs fan?
[/quote]
aent they all ? one half good season and they were gonna win the champions league this year


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

alan said:


> Cmon you lot, we all know that Spurs will break up to the top two before long ;-)


Oh dear, is this a deluded spurs fan?
[/quote]
aent they all ? one half good season and they were gonna win the champions league this year
[/quote]


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I have just started a new topic and then found my old one haha, noone posts in the uk forum do they haha.


----------

